# Journal: Glenn's 75 Gallon - "Why Not Goodness?"



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice glenn... looks good.

What is the your substrate cap? Looks different.

LoL @ 'laying wood'. An hour leveling the stand? "Jersey Floor", heh.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice work man. Totally subscribed.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Nice glenn... looks good.
> 
> What is the your substrate cap? Looks different.
> 
> LoL @ 'laying wood'. An hour leveling the stand? "Jersey Floor", heh.


Carib Sea Peace River. I like it alot.

Jersey floor, umm, yes. Was an absolute nightmare. 1960's construction at its finest. If I showed you the shims you would laugh (And I will not show them!). Stable though.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I like it too (Carib Sea Peace River). Mental note taken. I might get a few bags of that to 'chill out' my "Mystic White" pool filter sand.

Wait, the shims are worse than in photo #2 above? Jeez, that IS bad.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah yeah- DIY stand isn't level, blame it on the floors, we've all heard THAT before!

*ducks and runs*






It's going to look fantastic, Glenn!


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Did the beer come with the plants too Glenn?
I never get that lucky...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

macclellan said:


> I like it too (Carib Sea Peace River). Mental note taken. I might get a few bags of that to 'chill out' my "Mystic White" pool filter sand.
> 
> Wait, the shims are worse than in photo #2 above? Jeez, that IS bad.


Carib Sea used to make an even better substrate color that was a bit lighter in tone, but the discontinued it. Real heartbreaker for me. This stuff is the closest comparison and its nice. I have a bunch of the others too in my basement just sitting there. I totally took advantage of a "no shipping charge" on Drsfostersmith and made them pay in substrate a few years ago. LOL.

Yes, the shims in the back right corner are just about 1/2". The wall the tank is against is not supported right with the foundation right below. (Yes, foundation below). Its a nightmare, but I have reinforced and supported everything that needs to be prior to doing this tank.



lauraleellbp said:


> Yeah yeah- DIY stand isn't level, blame it on the floors, we've all heard THAT before!
> 
> *ducks and runs*
> 
> It's going to look fantastic, Glenn!


 I know where Florida is. Ducking only puts you under water when the tide comes in sweetheart.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

NyteBlade said:


> Did the beer come with the plants too Glenn?
> I never get that lucky...


I tried so hard to be PC about all my pics and it was only a matter of time before one slipped in! Guinness for my peeps!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Getting better and clearer. One filter installed.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Gatekeeper said:


> Tank: 75 gallon - 48" wide x 18" wide x 18" high


Are you Chuck Norris, who can fit 75g in a 67g tank, or did you mean 48"x"18"x20"?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Are you Chuck Norris, who can fit 75g in a 67g tank, or did you mean 48"x"18"x20"?


I have Chuck Norris'd a few in my day here. :icon_cool

But I was considering the 18"(-) clear space of visual on the height.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

The tank look sweet dude, I love all the crypts in there, and that DW is magnificent!
Definately subscribed!
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

The chosen layout is even better underwater! (And Glenn, do what I do with my Jameson and pour the beer in a glass. )


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hey this is nice
i always like crypts aquascapes
do you have access to crypt parva?
it will look great on the foreground


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

pianofish said:


> The tank look sweet dude, I love all the crypts in there, and that DW is magnificent!
> Definately subscribed!
> Your pal,
> Pianofish


Thanks man! Should be interesting to see develop.



sewingalot said:


> The chosen layout is even better underwater! (And Glenn, do what I do with my Jameson and pour the beer in a glass. )


Jameson always belongs in a glass in my house, not in a shot. You will find that out real quick.



ikuzo said:


> hey this is nice
> i always like crypts aquascapes
> do you have access to crypt parva?
> it will look great on the foreground


I do have access to it, but I am going to be 100% honest with you.... I hate it. LOL! It grows like a snail moves and for all the hype of it, it offers nothing unless your tank is less than 5 gallons. It just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

In that case, I'm inviting myself over with a 20 ounce glass in tow. LOL. I agree with you on the parva. I hate it too. It's such a slow grower. I started out with six plant of it at the beginning of the summer and now I have 9....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Guess I should subscribe too. I like Jameson, your tank, and this lay-out. Sounds like a winner. Cant wait to see your tank grow out


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Things are finally wrapping up. Did some of the filter setups and got the reactor going. Trying the Water Filter Housing Reactor. See if it does the job.

I have a lot of air pockets trapped in the lines, so by tomorrow, I will really crank the CO2. Right now, its just on a dribble.

Just running 108 watts on this for an 8 hour duration.

Some of the driftwood is not cooperating and of course is trying to float. I pinned a few strategic rocks in there to give its some help, but unfortunately it scrambled some of the setup a bit. Will rework it after it all comes down. 

Got Narrow Leaf Java Fern in the mail today from my good friend Wasserpest! Thanks Thomas! Stuff will work wonders. I just have it slapped in for now to get a sense on where I want it to live. I think I have the right areas (need to add a bit more to the right or remove some from the left), just need to wait for a bit to get some of the wood to settle.

If I get time next weekend, maybe I will try and tie it down. We will see.

Some pics.

The needle valve will be installed into a bracket on the back wall eventually and I will clean up the tubing. Need to make it, but not right now. Tired. LOL. 


















Doors to stand will be fixed also next weekend.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That java fern is really setting up the whole tank. Wasserpest is fantastic, isn't he? How in the world do you manage to have such a clean cabinet with all that equipment? You are very organized.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> That java fern is really setting up the whole tank. Wasserpest is fantastic, isn't he? How in the world do you manage to have such a clean cabinet with all that equipment? You are very organized.


I will clean up the wires more once things are rolling. I hate getting too squared up, only to spring a leak or need to change something. Still have to add the controller to it to. 

It won't always stay that clean Sara. Remember, there are no fish in here. It will be polluted with fert bottles, fish food and nets in no time.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I expect to see that cabinet full of junk so I can rest easier at night. Have you given much more thought on the fish you might use in the tank?


----------



## XMX (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice! I especially like your woods.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

What happened to the keyholes?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

That is going to be some super sweet looking tank !
Cant wait to see it completely finished with the plants up & growing.
Fauna ? That should be interesting - what are your intentions ?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks awesome.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> I expect to see that cabinet full of junk so I can rest easier at night. Have you given much more thought on the fish you might use in the tank?


You know what, I haven't! I am going to a fish auction in two weeks here in Jersey. See what that kicks up. I never walk out of those things empty handed. Maybe a school or two??



XMX said:


> Very nice! I especially like your woods.


Thanks man! Got tons more. Another tank in the works already.



macclellan said:


> What happened to the keyholes?


Still got em! They are hanging in my 72 gallon still. The two old guys are getting up there in age (have to be close to four years old by now), and there are a handful of a few others (just about two years old). I may put them in a smaller tank upstairs for now (72 is coming down). They are the one fish I am not really interested in right now. 

Substrate spawning cichlids went right out the door with the mineralized topsoil and to be honest, I don't need them ripping up my plants, although the keyholes are the calmest of most cichlids I have kept. They just kind of lurk about.

Totally off track tandem!
But... stay tuned, 50 gallon tank is in the works... Will be home to about 10 Aequidens metae (Yellow acara is a common name for them). Been growing them out for the last two years and a few are just about pairing off now. Tank will be on the acidic end (toward blackwater), very shaded, no plants really. Stand is under construction.

Also breeding Cryptoheros myrnae right now. They just spawned this week in a small 20 gallon I set up for them. They are a bit skittish, but I will try and snap off a picture of their spawning colors. Totally sweet, you would appreciate it Joel. Hoping to see free swimmers in the next week or so.



discuspaul said:


> That is going to be some super sweet looking tank !
> Cant wait to see it completely finished with the plants up & growing.
> Fauna ? That should be interesting - what are your intentions ?


Yea, to keep the theme. No clue. LOL! 

I am usually a pretty simple guy with fish. Nothing too difficult, I don't have time for fish that require to much.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome looking layout!! I haven't been around in a while, and it's nice to see some of the "old-timers" still rockin' it :hihi:


----------



## CrudeR (Mar 25, 2009)

Gatekeeper said:


> (De-chlorinated of course because that's how I roll)


 Why??? Had me laughing.
Awesome start and can't wait to see it fill in.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

CrudeR said:


> Why??? Had me laughing.
> Awesome start and can't wait to see it fill in.


Ah, just being silly. No fish in there or any other critters, so really didn't matter. Its just a habit. LOL.


----------



## CrudeR (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh sorry thats not what I ment. I was laughing at the, "because thats how I roll" Still making me laugh :icon_lol::icon_lol: thanks for that.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Beer always belongs in a glass. 

You should mount the water filter reactor and use straight barbs. 

BTW, I love the wood. If I didn't have a nap scheduled tomorrow I would come steal it.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> Beer always belongs in a glass.
> 
> You should mount the water filter reactor and use straight barbs.
> 
> BTW, I love the wood. If I didn't have a nap scheduled tomorrow I would come steal it.


I have the bracket and I have the straight barbs ready to go. What I kind of liked about keeping it on the floor was that its really easy to pull out and clean. Two quick connects, detach CO2 line and its out. On the bracket means I need to unscrew it. Booooooo. I would procrastinate cleaning it til it was black mucky brown inside. LOL.

I have tons more wood. Sad. Still always looking to buy more. You can never have enough!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

CrudeR said:


> Oh sorry thats not what I ment. I was laughing at the, "because thats how I roll" Still making me laugh :icon_lol::icon_lol: thanks for that.


Gotcha! roud:


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Gatekeeper said:


> I have the bracket and I have the straight barbs ready to go. What I kind of liked about keeping it on the floor was that its really easy to pull out and clean. Two quick connects, detach CO2 line and its out. On the bracket means I need to unscrew it. Booooooo. I would procrastinate cleaning it til it was black mucky brown inside. LOL.
> 
> I have tons more wood. Sad. Still always looking to buy more. You can never have enough!


Just use the filter wrench... It's super easy. And they never need to cleaning. I've only opened mine once in fivish months. 

I am that way with rocks. And co2 parts. My wife actually cut me off from more co2 parts.... The double stage double needle valve reg crossed the line, I guess. 

You need some of my "februaryfest" I just brewed for inspiration... Or black lager. Or chocolate milk stout. 

Wow. I'm Thirsty. New pics!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Man, too bad you guys are too far away. I got a 28G micro brew setup for super cheap up for sale.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> Just use the filter wrench... It's super easy. And they never need to cleaning. I've only opened mine once in fivish months.
> 
> I am that way with rocks. And co2 parts. My wife actually cut me off from more co2 parts.... The double stage double needle valve reg crossed the line, I guess.
> 
> ...


Send me beer! Can we do that?? 

You know what! I found that dang wrench last weekend! Not a bad idea, maybe that's what I will do. Ironically, I bought two of these things, so I can prep the other one and just swap them out. Maybe this weekend if I am motivated. 

Pictures will come in a few days. Things are a bit funky right now. Some of the crypts are already wilting so there is nonsense all over the tank already. The narrow leaf needs to be organized a little (maybe thinned a bit more).

Maybe next week or so. 

I need fish ideas people!!!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Flame Tetras. Von rio tatras. The origional kind, not the albino looking ones.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

chad320 said:


> Flame Tetras. Von rio tatras. The origional kind, not the albino looking ones.


Those are sharp looking! Do you have these? Do you know if they will school well?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

fish idea: What about a school of rasboras and a few rainbows and maybe some killis?

I've had von rios - they are some of the most colorful tetras I know of. they school about as well as other high bodied tetras. they are quite a bit smaller than black skirt tetras, like 1/2 the size.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

tank looks nice dude. but yea, that beer shoulda been in a warm pint glass.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Bleeding Hearts or Diamond Tetras!
Or both!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

roybot73 said:


> Bleeding Hearts or Diamond Tetras!
> Or both!


I like this! Maybe Bleeding Heart and Lemon Tetra?

How many to get though is the real question. They can be up to an 1.5-2 inches big.


Was even considering Brass Tetras. I had those a long time ago and really liked them.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Glenn, I think you need a school of cories with whatever else you choose. Just because they are a favorite of mine and I think they'd look awesome in that tank. Maybe you should change your title to _"Why Not Guinness?"_


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Glenn, I think you need a school of cories with whatever else you choose. Just because they are a favorite of mine and I think they'd look awesome in that tank. Maybe you should change your title to _"Why Not Guinness?"_


LOL!

Cories were kind of implicitly going in there. Just a small shoal though. Making sure they eat right is not always easy in a highly planted tank. These I will most likely get at the auction. I will find something that peeks my interest and totally go dork auction crazy on it.

The tetras though may not be something that is common at the auction I am going to, but you never know.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Cories should be mandatory for all tanks with sand in them. What about some emerald eye rasboras? They are my favorite schooling fish right now. Would be a good background fish, so to speak. Have fun at that auction.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

sewingalot said:


> Cories should be mandatory for all tanks with sand in them. What about some emerald eye rasboras? They are my favorite schooling fish right now. Would be a good background fish, so to speak. Have fun at that auction.



Any suggestions on cories? 

I want to have a shoal (maybe 8) of them. But I can't really afford super expensive fish. My LFS has Sterbai's for 10$..a little high for me. I don't like albinos though.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Those are sharp looking! Do you have these? Do you know if they will school well?


I used to have the good ones, the flame tetras. I have the albino version now and wish I had gotten the origionals. They look like a 1/2 size version of skirt tetras with red at the back. They are good shoalers but terrible schoolers.


----------



## Fuller (Mar 23, 2011)

Your tank is awesome my friend! Great Work!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Small update:

Why Not Goodness is why not melting away. Worst part about having a tank full of Cryptocoryne sp. 

I put a few Ottos and some RCS in there to tackle some of the manzanita fungus.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Has the melting stopped on the crypts yet? What's the update on the fish choices? About time you put some fauna in the tank. Nothing like wood snot to motivate you.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Gatekeeper said:


> Small update:
> 
> Why Not Goodness is why not melting away. Worst part about having a tank full of Cryptocoryne sp.


I was talking with the US rep for Tunze, who is supposedly a big time planted guy. He swore by using sea salt in his crypt tank to prevent melting. 



> A little trick I learned with crypts and preventing crypt rot is to use RO water and add about a tsp of sea salt for every 10 gallons. The water in most asian rivers has a very low calcium and KH but higher sodium and it seems the sodium prevents crypt rot.


 I wonder if there is anything to that. I would have tried it, but I just moved away from crypts.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Certainly some serious wood snot going on. I threw in a few otos that I was able to snag from another tank as well as some cherries.

Fish auction this weekend. Decisions by Monday on what is going in.

Never heard of that Joel. Interesting philosophy. I am well on my way into meltland at this point and "goodness" is not looking very goodness.

I have an RO filter, but the media is uber old and probably not even effective anymore. not going to bother. Rock hard water it is. LOL. For what its worth, most of the crypts came from non-CO2 tanks and lower light. Now they have CO2 and a bit cleaner light. I never had problems moving crypts from tank to tank in low light.

My focus now is shifted from this tank while things are just "doing". On the 50 gallon project now. I need some fish to be relocated ASAP.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hows the wood snot coming along? Does it still have a cold? So the auction is coming up soon and I'll expect a fantastic update on all the fish you brought home with you. What is this 50 gallon project you speak of? Crypts still melting?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Holy fish auction. Change of plans.... tetras are out the door. More to come....

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## laurenrocksth (Apr 2, 2011)

Interested to hear what you got 

I'm in love with your tank. Crypts are definitely one of my favorites.

Where'd you get your manzanita?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I picked up six _Belontia signata_. Pretty cool so far. Not normally my type of fish.

Was a dull auction. Not anything really that suited me. These caught my eye though and it was worth it for the 40 bucks to give em a shot!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice looking fish you've got there. Not something you see that often on the forums. I like them.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Nice looking fish you've got there. Not something you see that often on the forums. I like them.


Thought the same thing. A guy behind me had grabbed the first few stocks of them and when he started talking about them, it really got me thinking "I am just not into the game show fish". I mean, they are cute and all, and hey, you can't beat a cool school of fish, but its just not me. These are more my speed. Seem very chill so far. 

I think the oto's are goners. LOL.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You'll probably wake up in the morning with oto tails hanging out of the Ceylon's mouths (are they still called that?). Get some pictures of them in a few days when they get used to the surroundings. The old man used to have them when I first met him, I haven't seen them in years. They are a fun fish to own. And no, I don't see you as the game show fish, either.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow! Those are sweet - nice score!
"Game show fish" :hihi:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is one that gave me a quick pose










This is what I had for breakfast yesterday that is still ruining me.











You mentioned the 50 gallon project. Coming to a close. That journal will start soon.

Here is the host of the 50.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool pickups, Glenn. Different. :thumbsup:

And I'm totally LOLing at the "aftershocks" from your "breakfast"! I especially think it's funny that you obviously knew what it was going to do to you, enough so that you took pictures before eating, yet STILL ate it! That's just hilarious!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

You had me at 'dinner for breakfast in a pie tin'. Lol

Cool fish tho


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

laurenrocksth said:


> Crypts are definitely one of my favorites.


Me too! Pretty much all I grow now with the exception of a few things here and there.



> Where'd you get your manzanita?


There used to be a very active member here a few years ago that went by the screenname "badcopnofishtank". He was the manzanita king here. Got all of it (plus tons and tons more) from him. He was out in California some where. Can't remember.

There are a lot of people here selling the same kind of material. Check out the powerseller sales area.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Those fish are certainly beauties. I see you ate on your best china recently. We don't use that fancy of plates until company comes over.  Keyhole cichlids? Nice. You've really got me missing my (the husbands) fish now. Makes me want to set up another tank.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Those fish are certainly beauties. I see you ate on your best china recently. We don't use that fancy of plates until company comes over.  Keyhole cichlids? Nice. You've really got me missing my (the husbands) fish now. Makes me want to set up another tank.


No. Aequidens metae (some call them Yellow Acara). I have keyholes too, but they will be living in another tank. The metae are pretty dang cool and I wish I could really photograph them well. There subtle colorations and patterns are just really something that I love. Simple and chill fish.

The fine china... man. That thing hurt. Steak and eggs with american cheese, some taylor ham (which for all you folk who don't live in New Jersey is the best thing ever invented for breakfast foods and you are all deprived for not getting it), fried onions and peppers and hash browns on the side. I am still walking a bit slow from it. First thing that I have ever eaten in my life that I actually ran out of breath eating. No, I wasn't eating fast. :icon_eek:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

A quick google and that is an amazingly beautiful fish. I love it's face. Very adorable. Do you have any problem with them in a planted tank? You have me wanting these fish now!

Pork roll, eh? I haven't ate any of that since I was a kid. My grandma loves that, used to freeze it to always have on hand. Would fry it up like bologna. It's amazing, but wow...I couldn't eat like that today. All I can say is I feel sorry for your wife and kids. :hihi:


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice pick on the fish. Ive been seeing alot of smaller *big* fish around lately, like apistos and such. These fish have alot of personality  I bet the camera doesnt do these guys justice at all.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> A quick google and that is an amazingly beautiful fish. I love it's face. Very adorable. Do you have any problem with them in a planted tank? You have me wanting these fish now!


We are going to find out real quick. LOL.



> It's amazing, but wow...I couldn't eat like that today. All I can say is I feel sorry for your wife and kids. :hihi:


I can't eat like that. 



chad320 said:


> Nice pick on the fish. Ive been seeing alot of smaller *big* fish around lately, like apistos and such. These fish have alot of personality  I bet the camera doesnt do these guys justice at all.


I am hoping they are more friendly tonight. Will keep bribing with food.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Glenn, my fellow WVian at heart moderator......

What's the status? Am I going to have to keep after you for updates, too? Cause I can totally add you to my list of people to pester.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL. Melting has stopped (for the most part). Tank looks a bit bare because of the melt off, but it has stabilized.

Put a new needle valve on today and replaced the fabco with an ideal Fabco was working fine, but I really needed to dial in a low bubble count and the fabco kind of dances a bit on the low end bubble counts from my experience.

Maybe pics in a week or so when there is really something to look at.

Oh, I did add more vals. They are growing well.

I have also added a lot of narrow leaf java fern and I am debating taking it back out. It just looks too full clumped up in the driftwood, but I will let you guys help me figure that out when I put up pics.

I have been doing weekly water changes and I am actually dosing dry ferts also. Yes, its MTS, but I really think that until the roots are established, the supplemental ferts are only a bonus and I am not seeing any residual problems, so I am going to keep doing it.

Dosing is as follows:
KNO3 - 1/2 tsp.
KH2PO4 - 1/8 tsp.
K2SO4 - 1 tsp.
MgSO4 - 2 tsp.

I also have some tropica liquid ferts that I dose a few times a week (when I remember).

Laying off Flourish Excel. Yes, it does hurt val, but I have used it successfully if you dose the recommended amount. But for this tank, I am trying not to use it. Call it an experiment if you will.

Fish are doing ok. The dominant male is warming up a bit but they are very darty fish. Surprising for a fish of this size to see how flighty they can be.

I have been speaking to a buy who breeds them over on aquaria central that Rachel (Msjinkzd) hooked me up with and he has given me some good info on them. He has offered up a list of fish that he has successfully kept with the combtails and he is pushing me toward cichlid companions for them, but I am not so sure I want to do that. For now I will be getting a few loaches and some Cory's for the bottom feeders and probably a few more oto's.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

We are getting there. Still a bit funky, but like I said, the crypt melt stopped and it should be all positive from here.

I am not a photographer and this is a pic from my phone. Little fuzzy but should do.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I had a chance to see Glenn's tank today.
The picture doesn't do it justice. 
Lots of new growth especially those vals!
Very cool fish too.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So lucky, Coltonorr. How often are you dosing right now, Glenn? I can see what you are saying about the java fern. However, I think I'd leave it as is or just transfer some over to the other side to balance it out. I think once the crypts and vals fill in more, you'll be happy. Did you notice the Mg helping any?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> So lucky, Coltonorr. How often are you dosing right now, Glenn? I can see what you are saying about the java fern. However, I think I'd leave it as is or just transfer some over to the other side to balance it out. I think once the crypts and vals fill in more, you'll be happy. Did you notice the Mg helping any?


Dosing is really bi-weekly. Right after water change than once more mid week. No real science to it.

Yea, Drew said to leave the java and let it go crazy. Its already filled up since its been in there. I can always remove it later if I don't like it still. Will let it go for now.

Not sure if it was coincidence or not, but as soon as I started dosing the Mg, things improved in the aquarium. Growth seemed to stablize and certainly the crypt melt dropped off considerably. Again though, it may have been coincidence.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> I can see what you are saying about the java fern. However, I think I'd leave it as is....





Gatekeeper said:


> Yea, Drew said to leave the java and let it go crazy.


AMEN!!! Leave it alone brotha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I couldn't believe the difference in both plants and fauna after a month of dosing Mg. I don't know if there is any scientific proof, but there was a definite positive experience on my end. Listen to Drew, he is a smart man.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Glenn,
Gotta keep it...
Remember this...









Turn into this...









Then rapidly degrade into this...lol










Don't mess with the ferns...roud:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Cryptocoryne nurii added and some small portions of narrow leaf was removed. Sorry Drew and Sara, its just a bit too much for me right now. I can always add back over time if I think I need more.

Also added some more Cryptocoryne Green Gecko and I think its Tropica also (which I have a ton of emersed and may start converting to add more to this tank, not sure yet). 

Time will tell.

Hooked up aquacontroller last night and will be initiating a second burst of light today for about and hour.

I have kind of reaction going on in the tubing I bought, so I will be replumbing all of the lines also. Really ticks me off. I paid a lot for the stuff too and still have 20 feet in the basement. Not happy.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

What kind of reaction on the tubing?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

macclellan said:


> What kind of reaction on the tubing?


Will take a picture of it right now. I was hoping you would chime in on that. 

I will also link to the spec of the hosing.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is the hose spec. Seemed to me like an appropriate material to use.
http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=43917&catid=736

Here is the tubing. This tank has been setup for a month and there is this much "crud"?? I don't think so...

It also had some kind of lining in the tubing that peeled away and was all over the tank for a day. I should have known then that something was wrong.

Am I paranoid?


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 19, 2010)

I have the same stuff on my canister hoses, when ever I do filter maintenance and turn it back on it blows a bunch out into the tank. It clears up and nothing has been harmed. Apparently it is normal as I looked it up when it happened lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

No worries on the Java. It's what makes you happy that is important. I'd still like you if you wanted to put that hot pink and black gravel you bought last week in there. That is a lot of crud for just a months time IMO. And it looks really uniform, almost like the tubing is speckled. Have you taken it apart to see if it wipes away easily? Strange. But then again, you have MTS and I don't know if it creates a bunch of debris initially or not.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Woah, that aint normal looking. That's too dark for the normal crud in canister hoses. You set up your tank about the same time I did mine, right? I just used the standard vinyl stuff from the big box store and mine has the normal light brown crud in sheets like the factory rena hoses get. Hard to say if it's harmful though. I'd be paranoid too... who wants about 60g of water on their floor?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Have you looked at the inside of tube to see if it is actually degrading from? That looks to me just like the normal cruddy deposit that you get in filter hoses. 

That tank is looking great by the way. It is a nice study in pretty plants.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Woah, that aint normal looking. That's too dark for the normal crud in canister hoses. You set up your tank about the same time I did mine, right? I just used the standard vinyl stuff from the big box store and mine has the normal light brown crud in sheets like the factory rena hoses get. Hard to say if it's harmful though. I'd be paranoid too... who wants about 60g of water on their floor?


I have the old tubing still from the RENA's and may just make the swap out. Frustrating. Waste of money.



hydrophyte said:


> Have you looked at the inside of tube to see if it is actually degrading from? That looks to me just like the normal cruddy deposit that you get in filter hoses.
> 
> That tank is looking great by the way. It is a nice study in pretty plants.


I haven't looked inside yet and I certainly will once I pull it. May even run a mandrel through it and see if it comes off. 

Thanks for the compliments! Tank is one of my best so far, not much of an aquascaper and I am really enjoying it.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Glenn thats odd...
Usually the crud is brownish black but whats up with the white crud? Its like fungus-amoungus...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Try to return it as defective...


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've never seen anything quite like that. 
Isn't the tubing from the big box stores PVC as well?
Weird.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Tubing replaced. I had some of the old RENA tubing and I had some of the Vinyl reinforced stuff. Took me forever and there was just water everywhere, but its done.

Tubing is just disgusting inside. Disturbing.

On another note, I am getting absolutely frustrated with this driftwood fungus. It just keeps coming back like crazy and there appears to be no end in site. It is so bad that I am contemplating pulling it all and scrubing them all down. The moss is just getting invested with it and it is just gross. I am actually pulling tufts of it out. Its also pretty sticky too. Looks like dark black hair tufts, but its not BBA. It is very fine and just all over the wood, but comes off if you pull it. Never seen it so bad. Ironically, alot of this wood has been in other tanks before and I never saw this.

Oto's are not even coming close to dealing with it. Will try and get a picture of it.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Its worse all over the tank. These were the only ones I could photograph.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i get fungus like that on my (drift)wood and its been in water for atleast 2 years. its been through bleach, PP, peroxide, wire brushes. It comes and goes though and it doesnt seem to harm anything.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Glenn, scrape some of that stuff off and send it to me. How cool is that fungus? I've found a great way to keep fungus and bba off wood - don't have any in your tank. Problem solved, no?

Are you going to contact the company about that tubing? I would. Sounds like a defect based on the link you provided. Can you imagine people using that to transport drinking water? Gross.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Ottos and Plecos love that stuff.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Pleco. That's what I need. Otos aren't touching it

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey one of those plants looks really familiar


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Hey one of those plants looks really familiar


Yes sir! Still not sure I like the spot its in, but its in there.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I would suggest a pleco just because they rasp the wood and will keep future GSA off of it as well. But nevermind that, Nice crypts!! That Nurii is looking good. I like the variety too. Anytime you are ready to take a FTS, we are watching


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

chad320 said:


> I would suggest a pleco just because they rasp the wood and will keep future GSA off of it as well. But nevermind that, Nice crypts!! That Nurii is looking good. I like the variety too. Anytime you are ready to take a FTS, we are watching


Yes. I picked up three cheap plecos last night. Going to QT for a day or so, and in they go.

Crypts are bouncing back. I have a few more Nurii coming, so that should help fill that in a bit. Its just been about a month, so the tank is just settling in and the plants are juuuussssttttt starting to perk up. 

If I get the other nurii today, I will take a photo. I need help I think with this right side. I removed the java fern for the nurii and I just don't like the driftwood. On the otherside, I think the java fern is just too much, but I am not sure if that is really the case (probably because the rest of the tank is so immature and JF is just so dense already).

Maybe you guys can give me some tips here.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Its a tough call w/o a current pic to see how the crypts are coming and what you moved. I do think the ferns would be better if you evened them out to create more balance. I also think it could use something more in the background on the right. Something tall like retrospiralis or balansae. I like balansae better for the red viening under high light. Do you have a crypt list? I might be able to help you with some variety.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Plecos make wood "shine" like wax does for a car's finish 

Now let's see that FTS.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

chad320 said:


> Its a tough call w/o a current pic to see how the crypts are coming and what you moved. I do think the ferns would be better if you evened them out to create more balance. I also think it could use something more in the background on the right. Something tall like retrospiralis or balansae. I like balansae better for the red viening under high light. Do you have a crypt list? I might be able to help you with some variety.


Will take a few shots tonight and post up. 

I never made an official "list". There are a few in there that I have no idea what they are. I will try and list what I know and take shots of what I don't know. I was never really good at identifying plants, so maybe you can clear some of them up for me. There are probably a dozen or so species in there. A lot of wendtii species. Some of the crypts are still really small after the melt off (some you can't even see, including the balansae and usteriana that is in there that basically disintegrated, but I see some buds coming out of the substrate.)

Again, not much to see yet, but its coming along. 

I have two types of vals in there apparently and one does not grow that tall and one is uber long. I will need to organize these I think soon. Getting very wiry looking.

You will see tonight. I am no photographer, but will do my best.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Some id help.

I really like these little guys. They don't get very big and they have an interesting coloration.



















The new Nurii that was just added. Got two more plants of it today in the mail with a lot of lil plantlets hanging off.










I am posting this one that has my affinis in the background, but if you look on the left side, there is the wonderful fungus. I spent an hour today ripping more out. Very frustrating. Its killing moss now since its laying on top of it.










My favorite view. Not sure why. You can see the area thats bare there. This is the last real spot that didn't recover from the crypts melt. 










FTS










Java fern... thoughts?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm..removing the ferns from the one side has changed the natural flow of the tank. the wood looks out of place on the right side. Im going to stick to my guns on the even the ferns out opinion. If you are against that, maybe move the right side wood to make the tank flow better from left to right. It also needs more background but that will come with time once if fills in more. Just my thoughts...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry forgot the ID. To me it most closely resembles my striolata. Almost exactly.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Java fern looks fine to me. Seems like there should be some on the right too. I'd wait until things fill in before deciding whether to pull it.

You have your inlet strainers considerably higher than I keep mine. What's up with that? Do they still suck up gunk well that high?

Background?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I may need to make some changes to the right side. The driftwood is totally out of place. I actually pulled a piece out before this picture.

Need to kick this around a bit. 


Any thoughts on this "fungus"? I need a better photo of it. 


I am seriously debating a fish change and getting rid of the Belantia signata fish. I am all for new things, but these guys literally just hide all the time. Just annoying. 

I also think not having shrimp and critters in here is creating alot of these fungus breakouts. I have never seen it this bad before and certainly nothing I couldn't control.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Background will come. Will use poster board. I am just waiting it out until I find the right positions for everything.

Intakes. I can easily lower them. I usually do keep them lower. May lower them eventually.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Did you try the ol trusty Excel OD? If those are vals(I forgot) in the back I wouldn't, but if they are crypts I dont see anything you'd be risking. I agree though. Snail and shrimp and the works of critters always make better tanks for me.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

No clue on the ID. I almost want to guess a morph of _C. affinis_, but (I'm sure you knew this was coming ) there's no way to tell without a spathe. I'd be happy to try and flower it for you if you get some extra.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

chad320 said:


> Did you try the ol trusty Excel OD? If those are vals(I forgot) in the back I wouldn't, but if they are crypts I dont see anything you'd be risking. I agree though. Snail and shrimp and the works of critters always make better tanks for me.


Vals. LOL. I may try and spot treat an area first with just a small shot of it and see what it does.



legomaniac89 said:


> No clue on the ID. I almost want to guess a morph of _C. affinis_, but (I'm sure you knew this was coming ) there's no way to tell without a spathe. I'd be happy to try and flower it for you if you get some extra.


Adam! Yes sir! I will be more than happy to share a few sprigs with you. Let me check my grow out tanks tomorrow and see whats running around in there. (I did contemplate affinis btw, just thought that it was a long shot. Never seen striolata so not sure).


Updated FTS coming. I moved things on the right and added java fern.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes. Alot more balanced and a nice airy look. I like it.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That's looking good!

I would place more horizontial wood in the right grouping so it doesn't look like the java is coming out of the substrate. Fill out the back with some more val, adding a black background would make everything pop.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmmm. more horizontal on the right. I see what you are saying. Wouldn't picking it up though start getting very symmetric with the left? May be worth a shot. I have alot of plantlets over on the right, so I may need to pull a bunch. May be worth a look though.

More vals in the back, yes! I may pull some of that mess back there and reposition better. Behind the big mass on the left, the vals are actually pretty thick, just not tall at all. I think its all a different species and will need to be reworked.

I have a feeling that when I try and pull these fish, I will need to pull the driftwood, which may not be a bad thing.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Gatekeeper said:


> I am seriously debating a fish change and getting rid of the Belantia signata fish. I am all for new things, but these guys literally just hide all the time. Just annoying.
> 
> I also think not having shrimp and critters in here is creating alot of these fungus breakouts. I have never seen it this bad before and certainly nothing I couldn't control.


Glenn,

A school of Roselines would look nice in there :hihi:. They aren't shy at all. 

A ground crew is def a must IME. Amano shrimps, and plecos play that role hand in hand... or should I say claw in fin? 

Tank needs some more filling in. Give it another month or two and it should look Slick. I like those unidentified crypts too. They look like a plant I've seen at a lfs here selling as crypt wendtii tropica.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Just a bit of horizontal hardscape to the right. The left is still much stronger and wider so I don't think you'll have any issues with it looking too symmetrical.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

speedie408 said:


> Glenn,
> 
> A school of Roselines would look nice in there :hihi:. They aren't shy at all.
> 
> ...


Its going to be a bear getting out these fish in there. ugh. Just gives me an excuse to buy stuff from Rachel though.



houseofcards said:


> Just a bit of horizontal hardscape to the right. The left is still much stronger and wider so I don't think you'll have any issues with it looking too symmetrical.


Let me see what wood I have soaking now. I may take a stab at it tomorrow night.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Much better looking. I don't blame you for moving the java fern now. Any updates on the tank?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

No updates for a while. I am removing the fish this weekend which will require me to remove the hardscape. While the hardscape is out, I am going to give it a good cleaning and remove the moss. It is really spotty looking and the fungus keeps growing up into it and killing it off.

So, that said, once I reset the hardscape, I am just going to let it cook for a while and get back in motion.

Back on the fish hunt. Going game show I think just to simply things for me. I think there will be a large school of something in here in the near future.

My main focus is getting a substantial shrimp, oto and pleco colony in here.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You know what I'll suggest is emerald eye rasboras only because I love them so much and can't wait until Rachel gets them out of quarantine so I can restock mine. Good luck on the teardown. Did you ever find out what that fungusy bba look alike is? I've never seen anything so fascinating. What are your plans for the fish? Are you going to keep them in another tank or trade/sell them? Good idea on getting the bottom feeders stocked in there first.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

"Going game show" with the fish? Woosh is the sound of that reference over my head. lol


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Stand on a later next time Joel. LOL.

My definition of Game Show fish = Rasboras, Tetras....

Not being a hater of them, just not my usual choice. I am looking long term for this tank, and right now cichlids are not working in my favor. I need low maintenance fish. 

I tried with these comb tails and they are more high maintenance than cichlids. Off to the auction they go.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Sara, I have my eye on some fish species. Just not ready to pull the trigger until things are square again. Not a full tear down. As many plants as I can keep in there will remain.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Corydorus Sterbai. 7 in the bag.... $35....CHA CHING. In the tank. Bristlenose... 6 in the bag, $20 in the tank. Not that Albino garbage neither.

Other fish are gone.... Sold off a lot of stock today. Did ok. Made more than I spent... i think. LOL!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Love sterbai's!! 
They are definitely going in my 54.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

I have the albino bns and they stock out like a sore thumb...wish I went with regular longfins


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Sara, I have my eye on some fish species. Just not ready to pull the trigger until things are square again. Not a full tear down. As many plants as I can keep in there will remain.





Gatekeeper said:


> Corydorus Sterbai. 7 in the bag.... $35....CHA CHING. In the tank. Bristlenose... 6 in the bag, $20 in the tank. Not that Albino garbage neither.
> 
> Other fish are gone.... Sold off a lot of stock today. Did ok. Made more than I spent... i think. LOL!


*cough* What was that about not pulling any triggers? :icon_mrgr


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Coltonorr said:


> Love sterbai's!!
> They are definitely going in my 54.


Should have been part of the cool kids club and went to the auction. I got you bulbs BTW. Just cuz... I am going to throw one in your 54 and in six months your going to be like "WTF is that?" .... I am just going to giggle like a six your old and snicker at you.



problemman said:


> I have the albino bns and they stock out like a sore thumb...wish I went with regular longfins


You know, I don't have a problem with albinos strains, except for the BN. They actually outbreed the natural strain for some reason, almost that its not Albino anymore.... but more of the REAL strain and the longfin is the unnatural. you know what I mean?? And to be honest... the albino's are just flat out freaky looking.... They are like aliens. LOL. 

Sorry to you albino lovers out there, but they remind me of some kind of halfling from Stephen Kings "Children of the Corn". Like nightmare stuff... Just some things don't belong. They are one of them.

I digress.

Tank has no driftwood. Looks like poo. LOL.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

BTW... Beer was free at the auction. East Coast Cichlids FTW. That club is the business.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> *cough* What was that about not pulling any triggers? :icon_mrgr


They don't count. 

You should see what I got for my 50 gallon.

Teaser... (minus the castle)

I call these fish "Hello my name is BANGING, have we met??"










Guess the species, you get a package from me... free. I even pay the shipping.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

These are my next mission... which was the original picture...










Not for this tank. But figured I would share. I was so close to having these today, but they went for WAAYYYYY to much money.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> Should have been part of the cool kids club and went to the auction. I got you bulbs BTW. Just cuz... I am going to throw one in your 54 and in six months your going to be like "WTF is that?" .... I am just going to giggle like a six your old and snicker at you.


Thanks for the invite...
I think in 6 months your gonna be pissed cause I'll have no fungus...haha


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

With the driftwood I gave you. Of course. Your not my friend anymore.












Til Tuesday when I think I don't feel good.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

No clue, but it reminds me of a mayan cichlid. It's a beauty, that's for sure. That is a nice looking fish in that last picture. By the way, nice plants in your other tank.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What kind of package?!


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> With the driftwood I gave you. Of course. Your not my friend anymore.
> Til Tuesday when I think I don't feel good.


Yeah! totally got hooked up with manzi!
Can't wait to plant it!

BTW thats the same fish you texted me about...
I got the name... hold on...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

No cheating drew. You have the answer....

Brad, I can whip together a small plant package.

You have one hour. Go!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

So now that the hour is up, will you share what this beautiful fish is???? I am seriously in love.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Wait so did I win by default since none came up with an answer?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Come on....

_Australoheros oblongum_


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Are these also called Chanchito or _little pigs_? I think the husband had these when we were dating. Cute little fish. From what I googled, they look like the perfect little cichlid.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Gatekeeper said:


> _Australoheros oblongum_


Thats what I was going to say!!!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Are these also called Chanchito or _little pigs_? I think the husband had these when we were dating. Cute little fish. From what I googled, they look like the perfect little cichlid.


Based on what I am reading Sara, Chanchito is a common name associated with a few species. 

They are substrate spawners, but so are their tankmates they will be joining.



Coltonorr said:


> Thats what I was going to say!!!


LOL.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Gatekeeper said:


> I call these fish "Hello my name is BANGING, have we met??"


Hey I really want to get some _Australoheros_. I think they would be a real good riparium choice. 
There were lots of them for sale at the ACA convention last year and they were beautiful little fish. They are in fashion now.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I can put you in touch with the guy I am getting them from. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

How big do they get?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

problemman said:


> How big do they get?


About 5 inches or so. Males being on the high end, females beling smaller.

The other fish was Australoheros red ceibal BTW. They are sweet looking too.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh crap,_ chanchito _means little pig? Eek, I hope my wife never finds out! Time for a new pet name!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Aww, I never even got to see and guess. Cool fish. That's a sweet genus of fish, always wanted some. I have cichlid envy.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Aww, I never even got to see and guess. Cool fish. That's a sweet genus of fish, always wanted some. I have cichlid envy.


You would have been bonkers yesterday at the Cichlid Auction. Me and my buddy were in heaven.

He picked up some sweet fish, _Cryptoheros panamensis_. I think there were six in the bag, but all juvies. Will take some time on them, but I am sure I will end up with some of those at some point.

I sold off my breeding pair of Cryptoheros myrnae. Got 30 bucks for them, so I was happy with that.

Sold off my 4 Cleithracara maronii, got $26 for them. (They are my favorites, but they just won't hang with the new setup).

Sold the Bentonia Signata's and basically took a bath on them. I think I got $20 total, so I lost half my money on that. 

There were over 500 lots at the auction. Mostly africans, but there was some nice SA/CA stock. Some of the catfish were just ridiculous cool.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I wonder if you would have bought anything if beer wasn't involved.  Glenn, you should take a picture of these other fish you have. I love cichlids!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Sweet. There's nothing like that around here, auction-wise.

I've always wanted some C. panamensis. It's endemic to the area I lived in Panama for a few years. I've even thought about going through the trouble of collecting some and importing them, perhaps on my next visit.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> I wonder if you would have bought anything if beer wasn't involved.  Glenn, you should take a picture of these other fish you have. I love cichlids!


LOL! It certainly loosens up the wallet a bit. Like the power head that I bought for $9 that will sit in the box in my basement for 5 years... that was at the end of the auction when I was feeling no pain.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

nice tank! I like it!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

mysticalnet said:


> nice tank! I like it!


Thanks!!!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Photo.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Super clean and beautiful. Looks like you found a good balance with the driftwood too. When those crypts explode this is going to be great. Did you ever decide on a fish?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I think I have a better setup with the DW for sure. Just need to let it sit now and see how the crypts grow in around it. Already have good growth from most of the crypts and re-organized all the vals in the back. Still need a background.

Ironically, I have picked up a aponogeton boivinianus bulb for Drew (Coltonorr here) and I threw it in here for now. Big mistake, the thing is already huge in the back left corner. Should hit the water surface by Friday. LOL! Going to have to get that out ASAP.

I think I have at least one fish selected (besides the pleocos and corys in there already)

I picked 20 Orange Von Rio Tetra locally for a steal. They will be in QT for some time.










Still want more, but may just hold off for a bit.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Von Rio's are a nice pick. They look good against the plants, but then what fish doesn't. I've kept them off and on in my tanks for years. Good looking tank also, btw.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I like that choice of fish! But don't they go against your standard choices? What was it you called fish like that again? LOL. The tank looks much more balanced, I agree with the others.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> I like that choice of fish! But don't they go against your standard choices? What was it you called fish like that again? LOL. The tank looks much more balanced, I agree with the others.


Yes yes... I am now a "game show host". LOL!

Update... Sterbai laid eggs all over the tank last night. I am trying to get to them before the shrimp do! Not doing a good job of it.

I need an egg tumbler pronto.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Since you are into DIY, you should check out that egg tumbler build I saw recently. Pretty awesome. Good news on the sterbai. I didn't realize shrimp would eat them. Good to know in the future!

And welcome to the game show hosting business. Family Feud was looking for a more charismatic host.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

You going to link me to the DIY build or leave me hanging. LOL! 

Well, I suspect the shrimp since they were all over the vals where I found most of the eggs. I was only able to salvage a few.

Will see what happens after the next water change. Will use cold water and see if that triggers it again.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Lookin GOOD Glenn!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry Glenn! I thought I linked it. http://www.sydneycichlid.com/egg-tumbler.htm 

It's pretty awesome and looks easy to make. We are talking about possibly getting cichlids again and I stumbled across this article the other day. Actually, some of the links on the right side are really good, too.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Good article Sara, thank you!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't you just love picture articles too? Especially seeing the little fry in the tumbler.  Hope it helps some.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Von Rio Tetra's went in today. So small! LOL!

Picked up 30 Silver Tip Tetras today. I liked the look of them in the LFS and made a little deal and next thing I know there was a bad of em in the car next to me.

Also picked up my water bucket containers for the year! Got some plants and went to petco and took advantage of the $1 fish sale and snagged a dozen Rosy Barbs to inhabit both containers. Fish will be indoors for about another 2-3 weeks until temps get high enough outside. Will throw up some pictures when they settle in.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Keep your bulb! My bulb hit the surface yesterday and I've got what looks like a flower...
A. ulvaceous is enormous already.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Coltonorr said:


> Keep your bulb! My bulb hit the surface yesterday and I've got what looks like a flower...
> A. ulvaceous is enormous already.


Not sure I could even get them out at this point. LOL.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

What are the tall grass like plants in the back and what are the small foreground plants?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

The Dude said:


> What are the tall grass like plants in the back and what are the small foreground plants?


Small foreground plants are various types of crypt plantlets. They will be on the smaller size over all, but should get bigger over time. Hopefully I set it up enough that the growth stays cooperative and everything stays to scale with each other.

Tall plants in the back left and right are a Valisneria species, I believe its the Italian variant. They stay straight and don't spiral or corkscrew which I really like. They get uber long though.

The vals in the middle were sold to be as Valisneria americana, but I believe they are nana.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Updated pics. I tried playing around with camera settings and just got way too confused. LOL.



















Here is the corner. Other tank is up, still need doors on stand and the cabinet is a mess. Driftwood is still trying to sink. Fish are happy though.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I think a really nice plant would look simply amazing in the corner between the tanks. Like an indoor palm or something. I love the contrast between the two tanks. Gorgeous, not just "goodness."


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> I think a really nice plant would look simply amazing in the corner between the tanks. Like an indoor palm or something. I love the contrast between the two tanks. Gorgeous, not just "goodness."


That is coming! Will probably have to be fake though. I don't get that much sunlight in this room unless there is something out there that could live with just a minimal amount of sunlight and whatever spillover there is from the two tanks.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That will be awesome. You'd be surprised how little light most plants need. If you like the 'corn plants' they lived for me in a dark corner for years until a friend brought a kid over and he thought it would be funny to uproot the plant and break it.  Also, had a palm in a dark corner, but I would take it outside in the summertime.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

This is really coming along nicely. Von Rios look awesome in there too - fatten 'em up!
The other setup looks sweet too, did I miss what's in there?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Will have to look into the corner plants.



roybot73 said:


> This is really coming along nicely. Von Rios look awesome in there too - fatten 'em up!
> The other setup looks sweet too, did I miss what's in there?


Right now its an abundant population of Aqueidens metae and Australoheros oblongum (same as the ones that Mac just got in his tank)


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looking like goodness to me! I agree with the corner plant. Are you sure you arent spying on me. I just picked up a bunch of silver tips the other day too. Great little fish. This is the second time ive had these guys. I'm loving the woody tank too


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Landed some sweet deals on the fish overall. The silver tips I paid a bit much, but they were gorgeous looking in the tank at the store I was in. They were marked at $3 a fish, I told the guy I would take the whole tank if he gave me a good deal. Got 30 of em for $75, not bad.

I need to force them to school. Its like romper room right now with fish darting all over the place. Looking at roselines now. I am hoping they force the schooling behavior a bit more.

Sterbai were breeding like mad the other day. Eggs were everywhere. Not sure I will see that again though with the population we have going on.



The woody tank will be just that, all driftwood, almond leaf litter on the bottom and floating plants. I actually have an air wall in the bank of the tank that is pretty sweet looking if you crank the whole thing up. But I just have it on a trickle right now to break surface tension and keep the kids happy.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I loved my bubble curtain. Everyone that came to the house always commented on how pretty it was. Word from the wise, keep the wall wiped down behind the tank every month or you'll get some nasty creep on the walls.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea, I also have high calcium in my water, so the water crud is just horrible. I actually have glass tops on all my aquariums again and will never take them off again. I had great success with them on and failures with them off. I am actually considering putting those silly plastic thingys (<--- technical terminology) on the backs of the glass that they sell you with the glass top kits just to keep that splash pattern down.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It's what I had to do with my old bubbling curtain tank. We have dark blue walls, can you imagine how nasty that was if we didn't keep it clean? You know, I think the glass tops help keep the co2 in the water better.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

And temperature and also keeps crap from the air like dust or any other crap (like stuff that kids throw if you have them) out. Last I checked, plastic dinosaurs _don't_ help plants or fish.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Plastic dinosaurs? Haha! I tell you, since I put back on the glass top on my 15 gallon, it is amazing how much dog hair I have to sweep off that thing every week. Yuck. I don't know, maybe the dinosaurs would be cute in that tank.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ha, I had to "rescue" two Barbies last year from the pond :hihi: Kids LOVE fishtanks.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking really nice Glenn.
can't wait to see this fill in...
Denison's are so sweet.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Filter leaked through the night last night. Lost about 5 gallons of water. Stand is shot. Not sure how I am going to salvage this setup and get it transferred to another stand.

Great way to wake up this morning.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh no!!! I hope there's no damage to your house.
Is the ply all swollen and delaminating?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Every aquarist's worst nightmare.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

roybot73 said:


> Oh no!!! I hope there's no damage to your house.
> Is the ply all swollen and delaminating?





2wheelsx2 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Every aquarist's worst nightmare.


Yea, pretty much is the worst. It was MDF which was treated with Kilz then painted. It did ok holding up to general moisture here and there, but it couldn't handle the ponding of the water all over the tank bottom. Destroyed the bottom right corner of the entire stand.

Going to be interesting for my next step. I have an older stand in the basement which I am going to pull up tonight. Try and see if I can drain water from tank and just slide aquarium forward on to old stand and pull this one out and try and shimmy the old stand back. The nightmare is the floor leveling that will have to happen.

I am so furious today.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh, no! That is awful news. I'd be in a poor mood after that. Luckily you caught it early. Did you find the leak?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

i feel your pain but atleast it didnt ruin anything besides your stand.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sewingalot said:


> Oh, no! That is awful news. I'd be in a poor mood after that. Luckily you caught it early. Did you find the leak?


Yea, came out the power cord. Apprently this is an issue if the quick connect is not seated properly on the Rena filter. The irony is, I DIDN'T OPEN THE FILTER LAST NIGHT. LOL. Must of just had a slight disruption in pressure enough to find its way through. It was only a small leak, but enough water over the course of a night.




nonconductive said:


> i feel your pain but atleast it didnt ruin anything besides your stand.


T.B.D.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

Gatekeeper said:


> Yea, came out the power cord.


 
now i definatley feel your pain.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Argghhh...the usual XP problem. I haven't had it in mine yet, but I think it's about time to change it out.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Argghhh...the usual XP problem. I haven't had it in mine yet, but I think it's about time to change it out.


I am just going to silicone it shut on both. Next stand I build will have a tub in the bottom to catch this residual water if it happens with some of these babies.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Smart idea to get the water alarm with those leaky filters. Hope you get it moved over safely.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Gatekeeper said:


>


Wow this is looking great. I am sure your see this but it would be good to lift that Filstar plumbing out for picture taking. I hope you can get your leak problem resolved.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Leak resolved. Stand is destroyed. Will live with it for a while and structurally its still intact, but replacing it is not happening that quickly.

The intakes for the equipment will be painted black soon. Taking out equipment is for you pros. I take pictures of what I live with. I will improve on things, better never take special exceptions just for a photo.


----------



## bacarlile (Jun 22, 2007)

wow man, I was inspired by your tank from your very first post where you laid out the wood. Some clear intake pipes would really seal the deal for me.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

My Australoheros oblongum bred today. Got about 300 eggs or so on an almond leaf. 

Six torpedo bards arrived today. A bit small, but they will do.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

congrats on the spawn. glad your stand is still sturdy enough to hold the tank.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

nonconductive said:


> congrats on the spawn.


No idea what I am going to do yet. Debating pulling them, but some are saying to let them go free swimming first. 




> glad your stand is still sturdy enough to hold the tank.


It isn't pretty at all. One of the door has been jammed into place to act as additional reinforcing on it. 

Live and learn.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

You realize I want to see this stand now, right? I am glad you got it moved over safely even if it is ugly. Congrats on the spawn. The tank must be healthy!


----------



## Booger (May 17, 2004)

I think I need to add water alarm to my setup. What a nightmare.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

It probably leaked around the O rings on the Quick Disconnect. I used vasoline on them to get a proper seal until, I replaced the O rings. I can't complain, I bought the XP2 in 2004 and it developed the leak last year. I was fortunate, it happened after a filter cleaning so, I was there to catch it.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

hbosman said:


> It probably leaked around the O rings on the Quick Disconnect. I used vasoline on them to get a proper seal until, I replaced the O rings. I can't complain, I bought the XP2 in 2004 and it developed the leak last year. I was fortunate, it happened after a filter cleaning so, I was there to catch it.


Yep, exactly what it was. I sealed the cord so there is no longer a gap to leak from. I am still going to get the moisture alarms anyway for the new stand once its done. 

Having a tough time finding stain grade lumber around me without having to special order it. Really ticking me off.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Come up for a visit. There is nothing but lumber in these parts as you know.  How's the search going?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

No luck yet.


----------



## XMX (Jan 5, 2011)

The tank looks really nice!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Cell phone pic from yesterday. Getting there. Still messing with photo editors to get things to look better.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's looking great!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Cell phone pic from yesterday. Getting there. Still messing with photo editors to get things to look better.


That's cheating :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

completely awesome.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Very, very pretty. Do you spend a long time just staring into the tank? I like how it's shaping up.


----------



## TankZen (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

:icon_exclOh boy, thats lookin pretty sweet man!!!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Its getting there. A few things that need to be corrected just because they didn't grow out as expected, but its moving in the right direction.

Will update soon with a better photo.

Sad part is that I have a serious outbreak of ich in my other tank. Really nasty one too. Separated out some of the fish and haven't lost any yet, but man, its been so long since I have had to treat it, I feel like an amateur all of a sudden.

We will see what happens. I may need to scale back for a while and unload some of these fish once they are healthy again.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Well I was certainly enjoying this thread until I came to the part about the leak... sorry to hear that. Awesome looking collection of crypts though.

Could you please let me know where you sourced the quick disconnects shown in post 83?

Good luck getting rid of the ich...


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

jart said:


> Well I was certainly enjoying this thread until I came to the part about the leak... sorry to hear that. Awesome looking collection of crypts though.
> 
> Could you please let me know where you sourced the quick disconnects shown in post 83?
> 
> Good luck getting rid of the ich...


Thanks! I probably should post up an update photo soon. Not full growth yet, but close. Some of the crypts did not grow as expected, others more than expected. 

Disconnects are from drsfostersmith. They work fine, but they are not as good as the Eheim ones. Lubricate the O-ring from time to time.
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+3612&pcatid=3612

The leak was very unfortunate. Stand has not been swapped out yet and it really frustrates me to see daily. When I get some extra cash, I will take the plunge and build a new stand, but for now, it will just have to do.

I am thinking of dialing up the lighting a bit soon. Getting alot of shading from the vals (some are well over 3 feet long draped across the surface) and I think I should up the light burst a bit more.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Managed to miss this thread for several months. Man. Well I had a good time reading it and catching up. That's too bad about the leak. But I'm sure you'll have a good time making the new stand (aside from spending the money on materials) Either way the tank looks beautiful. As I said earlier I'm really digging the oldschool look!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Its been awhile since an update. How bout a pic and an update on the ich/stocking? I bet this thing is getting pretty awesome by now


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

very nice looking


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Is there any reason you don't just cut the vals back, or is that the look you are trying to achieve?
And thanks for answering my question about the disconnects.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

chad320 said:


> Its been awhile since an update. How bout a pic and an update on the ich/stocking? I bet this thing is getting pretty awesome by now


Crypts are getting fuller now for sure. I was actually going to rip out a bunch of vals tonight. The vals have now begun to invade the front of the tank, so i really just need to rip them all out and replant. When I added the Aubertii, I think I overdid a bit of the planting in the back, so things are a bit too overloaded. 

I will snap off an updated photo if I can. 

Here was a shot during a water change from last week. The vals are out of control. The are cell phone pics. Sorry.



















Ich was not in this tank, was in the tank next to it. Thought I had it licked and it came back again but only affected two of the fish. We will see. I am just being patient with it. Not treating it too aggressively. Fish are still eating and free swimming, so I am just keeping them in their comfort zone and hoping that they lowered stress will just assist me.


The fish in this tank are doing very very well. Von rios are getting bigger and the plecos and corys are very friendly surprisingly.



PC1 said:


> very nice looking


 Thanks!!



jart said:


> Is there any reason you don't just cut the vals back, or is that the look you are trying to achieve?
> And thanks for answering my question about the disconnects.


I did want the drapped over, full back, look. I must say though that these vals are super rediculous long. I would estimate that there are some that are well over 4' long. They all come up to the surface and bend well over half way across the tank. The center is a tangled mess.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are looking to replace the vals with some balansae LMK. I got a bunch of runners about a foot tall that gotta go and you could have them for next to nothing.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad I didn't take you up on the vals now.  That's a bunch of plants! How is the Aubertii doing for you? Balansae could look great in there. You should take Chad up on his offer, Glenn.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the plug Sara! He is thinking it over. I dont see why he wouldnt, free plants are hard to pass up if they fit what you are going for :hihi:


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Try Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis. You get that long tall effect like vals, but it doesn't keep growing longer like vals.










Mine (right side) are between 12-24" but don't shade out other plants.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Chad, free plants are hard to pass up even when you don't need them. :hihi:


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

Dunno, I like the crazy vals, but I am a jungle look kind of guy


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I am not passing them up, just getting my stuff together first. I was planning on pulling the vals last night, but since the weather is so bad here right now, it wasn't worth rushing.

Tonight its supposed to rain, so it should cool off. Will pull them all tonight and replant some back but leave room for the balansae.


audioaficionado:
As far as retrospiralis, there is actually a few sprigs in there. I have grown many variants of this through the years and always have a few sprigs growing somewhere. The only thing I don't like it about it is it doesn't stay tame at all. Its just grows random all over the place. Ends up looking very spotty and wiry. Its in there though. LOL.

Sara:
The Aubertii has finally stopped shedding and is now I think fully rooted. One is doing better than the other, but I think once I open up the canopy of vals and let some light in, they should take off. Pretty shaded right now.

I know people say that you can actually just cut vals back, but does this stunt the leaf and kill it??? Never tried it before and not sure I am brave enough to really hack at it.

One good thing I notices is that alot of the Usteriana that was planted in the initial stage has finally come back and sprouted. I can see just about three of them coming up, I believe I planted about 5. Cool to see.

Some of the Crypts will have to be pulled at some point. I need to loosen up the substrate some soon and let it breath. Was contemplating a foreground and going with hairgrass right through the center and have it spill out a bit to the sides. May wait a bit longer though, I think I would redo the hardscape if I did this and set the crypts a bit better if I was going to be that evasive. 

We will see, I have some busy months ahead and wouldn't even contemplate something of this magnitude until the fall, but just something to kick around.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I never had luck with vals, but I have heard the same thing. I've personally killed more vals than anyone I know, so.....

Glad to hear they stopped shedding on you. Once they did that, they really started doing well for me. Great news on the Usteriana!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

I used to cut mine back all the time. I had some in a 20 gallon with CO2 and I cut 6 inches off every week.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I used to cut mine back all the time. I had some in a 20 gallon with CO2 and I cut 6 inches off every week.


And they grow from the cut or do they stunt?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

As far as I could tell the were going from the base and not the cut. But I was having to trim so often because it was such a small tank that I am not sure. I no longer keep vals in high light/CO2 tanks since it was way too much work.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Aren't there dwarf vals that stay 1' or shorter?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

audioaficionado said:


> Aren't there dwarf vals that stay 1' or shorter?


Yep. Got those in there too. I will take a shot of those tonight. They are center stage in the back of my tank right now.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

what if you just tried trimming a few leaves to see if they die off, before hacking the whole thing?


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I think he's to the point of hack off or rip out.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

nonconductive said:


> what if you just tried trimming a few leaves to see if they die off, before hacking the whole thing?





audioaficionado said:


> I think he's to the point of hack off or rip out.


Well, kinda sorta. I am going to rip it all out tonight, parse some out and sell it off and replant some back. The Balansae would be a cool addition and something worth really getting serious about planting. I have always had random tall stems in there, but I think I need to hunker down and get serious about placement and getting things to grow in right. The vals are sweet, but they grow so fast, like someone said above, it gets to be a nuisance. I actually have a shoot that ran the whole back, the entire side and now has three shoots in the foreground. LOL!

I may try trimming a few and see what happens though, just as a test run.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Got vals? Table is 45" long


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ewww....is that DIET beer? JK. Vals can be trimmed and only leave a small yellow spot where you hacked them off. Unfortunately, it will force them to shoot more runners so you are in trouble either way.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Those are basically up for sale. I have a potential buyer, so lets see what happens there. Either way, they are not going back in the tank. Tank has been replanted with what I wanted and a nice bare spot left for some Balansae that a friend of mine promised .

Yes, diet beer. Summer time brings out the worst in me, in particular, my choice of beer.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Fizzy yellow lawnmower beers. Yes, id scoff at them in the winter but they are delicious by the dozen in the summer  If you want some more Balansae shoot me your addy and ill get it out to you. You can hit me with shipping whenever you get it


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I was referring to you. Lol!!!

Pm coming in.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Well, kinda sorta. I am going to rip it all out tonight, parse some out and sell it off and replant some back. The Balansae would be a cool addition and something worth really getting serious about planting. I have always had random tall stems in there, but I think I need to hunker down and get serious about placement and getting things to grow in right. The vals are sweet, but they grow so fast, like someone said above, it gets to be a nuisance. I actually have a shoot that ran the whole back, the entire side and now has three shoots in the foreground. LOL!
> 
> I may try trimming a few and see what happens though, just as a test run.


*Cryptocoryne balansae.* What an excellent choice. Now I wish I had some in the center back of my tank, spilling over and through my wood. 3 sq ft of substrate in my tank isn't even half as much as I want now. :icon_neut







http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=27


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is what I got for you. There is two different kinds mixed so pay attention to leaf texture and they'll be easy to seperate. I like a little in the back corner but they are running up the side. Ive let them go awhile but I gotta get them out soon or there'll be more runners. Lucky for you ;P They are a little bit better about runners than Vals but keep your scalpel handy.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Glenn, do you have any pictures with the vals now removed?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Update? Hows it looking now Glenn?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

dude your sig is awesome lol


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry guys! Update coming. Tank is just a growth mess. No algae, just turned into a bit of a farm. May do a rescape on this in the fall and tame it up some. 

The driftwood and java fern never really came about like I thought they would have. 

Will try and post pics up soon.

Chad, Crypts were perfect bro! Filled in the back corner nicely. They are coming into their own slowly, getting used to the current and flow, so they are a bit messy, but in time they will contour in. There is four or five Von Rios that seem to always hang out in them, so they are getting some action. LOL. 

I will say this. First time ever that I have had a planted tank and not once experienced any algae blooms or infestations (knocking on wood as I type this). Not sure if it was just a good balance of everything, but I have stayed somewhat regimented (little lazy from time to time), but I usually get a water change in every 10 days or so. I do dose at water changes and will continue to do so. CO2 has remained at a stable 1-2 bbs (nothing harsh, just enough it seems). I can't remember the lighting cycle I am on, need to check on it.

I have not aerated the soil yet, so I think I may start poking at it some. I do know that when I removed the vals, there was some pockets of gas that came up, but not too bad.

The tank is loaded with fish and shrimp. Barely any die off (I am going to venture to say that I have only seen one dead fish and that was an oto). Cleaned one of the filters the other day and I found probably close to 100 cherry shrimp inside. Got them out and sent them back into the tank.


@nonconductive - Fight the system bro. This all stemmed from some disgruntled member getting into it with the staff about some silly pimp thread that got shut down. I actually wasted five minutes of my life actually reading the nonsense. Five minutes I will never get back. So I decided to create my own pimp action. Want to join up?!? Membership is 5 grand. I just decided. But for you, you can join for free. :flick:


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Tank ran a bit crazy with growth over the last few months, so I thinned it a bit. Looks pretty decent. Will be looking for big changes this winter. Going to start hunting for new driftwood and rocks soon.

Here is a camera phone pic.

Will take a better picture when my wife remembers to bring her camera home. LOL


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks very nice, nice choice of fish


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

looks awesome man


----------



## peyton (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## monk E (Sep 25, 2010)

beauty tank man, congrats!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks man! I need to update this!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I like.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Glenn, how many roselines do you have?

BTW great looking tank.

If I can't swing a 150 gal tank, I'm getting a 75 gal. Love the length to height aspect ratios of those tanks.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

love all the crypts


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

audioaficionado said:


> Glenn, how many roselines do you have?
> 
> BTW great looking tank.
> 
> If I can't swing a 150 gal tank, I'm getting a 75 gal. Love the length to height aspect ratios of those tanks.


There are six in there. Got them as juvies off of aquabid for 10 bucks.

75 has awesome dimensions. I want bigger though. LOL.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Is a 60"x24"x24" 150 gal big enough for you? Same relative dimensions as the 75 gal.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

audioaficionado said:


> Is a 60"x24"x24" 150 gal big enough for you? Same relative dimensions as the 75 gal.


That will most likely be the one I go with on the upgrade or the 180 gallon. Big huge driftwood chunks, nice simple sandy gravel, MTS substrate, huge cryptocoryne, Echinodorus and aponogeton species and a swarm of New World cichlids. Some floaters.... will be sickness.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Looking good, Glenn. Where's the beer shot? Most of your pictures have a bottle in there somewhere.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Glenn, I forgot about this thread until I saw one of your posts and was reading your silly sig :hihi: Hows everything going? Your last pic you posted looks great! I see you decided to "manage" the vals. Mine were a PITA so I ditched them. All of the crypts look great. I hope you get us some close ups WHENEVER your wife gets that camera back home


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Ironically, I was scheduled to have a club meeting at my place last Saturday and was going to do a "before" and "after" shot of the tank. I had planned on doing a bit of a facelift on this and then get this journal up to date. Ironically, we had a premature snow fall here that pretty much devastated the area and I had to cancel the meeting. So... the tank is just an overgrown mess. LOL.

Vals are tough. They look good for a while, then just invade everything. I am making some big changes to this tank soon, but I'm in no rush. Had to help out a fellow club member who lost power for four days by taking all his fish. Its like a circus in this tank. I think there are 15 Torpedo Barbs in there and some are full size. Its hysterical.

Thanks for checking in. Glad my sig is still getting laughs. I may need to change it soon, the joke has warn thin.


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Gatekeeper said:


>


Great thread. I enjoy tank journals. Your fish must love their tank! Beautiful. I notice you have Denison Barbs, Silver Tip Tetras and Von Rio Tetras. I want to ask you a question about your Von Rios. I'm going to pm you so I don't "invade" your journal.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got 8 Denisons in a 45 gallon tank. Getting kinda cramped in there for 'em. Gotta get a 125 or larger soon.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

great looking tank - very lush


----------



## Amandas tank (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine are in a 48" long and they are not fully grown yet; they are aready cramped in that one! 125 gallon would be a great move


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Pm'd you back Amanda!

This tank is still going but it needs a face lift. Maybe something coming in the next few months. I am still debating filtration and whether I want to drill this tank and another to go with a sump system for easier maintenance and better filtration.

Fish are still doing well, even with some of the late addition fish that came in about a year ago. Tank is way overstocked but have had very very few loses (maybe three fish since the tank was setup).

Stay tuned, should be something coming soon.


----------



## tommypham (Jul 10, 2012)

Gatekeeper said:


> Tank ran a bit crazy with growth over the last few months, so I thinned it a bit. Looks pretty decent. Will be looking for big changes this winter. Going to start hunting for new driftwood and rocks soon.
> 
> Here is a camera phone pic.
> 
> Will take a better picture when my wife remembers to bring her camera home. LOL


your tank looking good


----------

